# Best Book On Holy Trinity.



## etexas

I would like some book recommendations on Biblical teachings of the Trinity, the more concise the better and my friends, no Reformation era works unless you can recommend one that has been put into a modern Enlish, this person would only read something with a contemperary style. Would love any input in this. Grace and Peace.


----------



## SolaGratia

*James R. White*

The Forgotten Trinity by James R. White. 

Below is a link to his website and books online.

https://aomin.org/bookstore/shop.html?shop=books


----------



## tellville

The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology And Worship by Robert Letham. I haven't read through it all but the sections I have are great. The author is Reformed. 

Amazon.com: The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology And Worship: Books: Robert Letham

P.S.
James White's book is good as well. If you need a short book on the topic then JW book is good.


----------



## Greg

I've also heard that James White's book is good. Has anyone read either Shared Life: The Trinity and the Fellowship of God's People by Donald Macleod or Making Sense of the Trinity by Millard Erickson?


----------



## AV1611

I like _Trinity and Covenant_ by Professor David Engelsma.


----------



## etexas

AV1611 said:


> I like _Trinity and Covenant_ by Professor David Engelsma.


While I disagree with James White in regard to text types (I am a TR man), I respect White as a fine apologist, for those of you who have read his book on the Trinity is it written so that a novice can read it? The reason I ask is this, the book is for an individual coming out of an agnostic background, his girlfriend is Jewish so he is leaning towards a modern Jewish interpretation of monotheism.


----------



## Dieter Schneider

Well - I believe that Calvin is superb (The Institutes 1.13). There are also some links on my blog


----------



## Dieter Schneider

I follow Jesus said:


> I would like some book recommendations on Biblical teachings of the Trinity, the more concise the better and my friends, no Reformation era works unless you can recommend one that has been put into a modern Enlish, this person would only read something with a contemperary style. Would love any input in this. Grace and Peace.



I have no doubt that Donald Macleod's 'Shared Life' is one of the best availabe books - a very short, but succinct introduction. I'd warmly recommend it.


----------



## etexas

Dieter Schneider said:


> Well - I believe that Calvin is superb (The Institutes 1.13). There are also some links on my blog


Again he is not "ready" for Calvin (hopefully at some point.....) but in any event I must restate he is being presented with a modern Jewish understanding of monotheism, but is open to hearing out the Christian view.


----------



## ReformedDave

As a former oneness pentecostal I wish there were more material and in greater depth specifically dealing with the Trinity from that viewpoint.


----------



## RamistThomist

Letham might be too heavy for him (although it is one of my favorite books). Shared Life by Macleod might be what you are looking for.


----------



## MW

The Doctrine of God by Gerald Bray (Anglican) provides a clear presentation; and there are various articles he has written in books and journals if follow-up is a desideratum. From a traditionalist perspective Engelsma muddies the waters by bringing "covenant" into it, but this is in keeping with the Protestant Reformed revision of covenant to refer to friendship rather than binding obligation. Notwithstanding he provides some good insights into the dynamic of Trinitarian life as presented in Scripture.


----------



## Dieter Schneider

I follow Jesus said:


> Again he is not "ready" for Calvin (hopefully at some point.....) but in any event I must restate he is being presented with a modern Jewish understanding of monotheism, but is open to hearing out the Christian view.


It ought not be forgotten that Trinitarianism is linked to Christology. With a Jew the latter would be my starting point, e.g. Psalm 22, Isaiah 53. Once Jesus is seen as the promised Messiah - the domino effect with result in embracing the Trinitarian view, which, incidentally is implicitly taught in the Old Testament. The Hebrew for God ('Elohim' ) of course is not a singular noun. Even the Shema – though doubtlessly monotheist – is not monadic (Hebrew for 'one' used is not incompatible with Christian monotheism). Also notice the 'us' references referring to God, e.g. Gen.1:26 & 11:7; Ps.110:1 (cf. NT use) Is.6:8.


----------



## etexas

Dieter Schneider said:


> It ought not be forgotten that Trinitarianism is linked to Christology. With a Jew the latter would be my starting point, e.g. Psalm 22, Isaiah 53. Once Jesus is seen as the promised Messiah - the domino effect with result in embracing the Trinitarian view, which, incidentally is implicitly taught in the Old Testament. The Hebrew for God ('Elohim' ) of course is not a singular noun. Even the Shema – though doubtlessly monotheist – is not monadic (Hebrew for 'one' used is not incompatible with Christian monotheism). Also notice the 'us' references referring to God, e.g. Gen.1:26 & 11:7; Ps.110:1 (cf. NT use) Is.6:8.


Brother...........I wish I could begin with the Holy Writ, I dislike putting the horse before the cart as much as anyone.............but this is hard case "witnessing" I need to bring some good solid apologists to the table with me and work with him on the Bible, as soon as I a decide on which book(s), to use I will give him a Bible, in a round-about way he has been asking a LOT of questions. This might be an open door. I hope.


----------



## tellville

James White's book is perfect for the beginner. If that is who it's for, by all means, get it!


----------



## puritan lad

A Brief Declaration and Vindication of The Doctrine of the Trinity by John Owen


----------



## JDKetterman

*My recommendation...*

I read this last summer. The name of the book is called _The Holy Trinity: In Scripture, History, Theology And Worship _ by Robert Letham. The author spoke at our church last year, and I thought he was great. If there is any modern book to get on the Trinity, I think this would be your book...


----------



## etexas

Right now I am leaning towards White. He is a good writer solid in his Reformed Christian stance, and in everything I have read by him very easy to read has anyone else read his book on the Trinity? Was it accessable?


----------



## bookslover

Edward Bickersteth, a 19th-century Anglican, put together a small book on the Trinity, which consists, basically, of Bickersteth bringing together all the biblical data showing how each of the three Persons is God. It's published by Kregel, I believe, and is available in paperback.

Also: _The Christian Doctrine of God: One Being, Three Persons_ by the Scottish theologian Thomas F. Torrance (Edinburgh: T&T Clark, 1996). Torrance has a very condensed writing style, so one must read slowly and carefully at times, but his book is well worth the effort put into it. It's not a beginning-level book, but I think a thoughtful person can get much out of it. It also is available in paperback.


----------



## SolaGratia

How About Dr. Robert Morey,

Trinity: Evidence and Issues 

Below from his website, www.faithdefenders.com/ministry/
The most detailed work on the Trinity ever written!

Detailed Description
This book is the most detailed exegetical work on the Trinity ever written by an evangelical scholar. It begins with a discussion on epistemology and hermeneutics and then proceeds to deal with all the Trinitarian passages found in the Old and New Testaments, the Intertestamental Jewish literature, and early Church writings. Includes refutations of anti-Trinitarian arguments. Recommended by Gleason Archer and John Ankerberg. 587 pages


----------



## toddpedlar

Has anyone read Bruce Ware's book? I've heard it mentioned positively, but haven't read it myself. It seems to be a fairly elementary level treatment, and may fit better than the others (though White is hard to beat for readability).


----------



## AV1611

Dieter Schneider said:


> Well - I believe that Calvin is superb (The Institutes 1.13). There are also some links on my blog



Regarding Calvin:

http://churchsociety.org/churchman/documents/Cman_115_4_Beckwith.pdf


----------



## JDKetterman

I follow Jesus said:


> Right now I am leaning towards White. He is a good writer solid in his Reformed Christian stance, and in everything I have read by him very easy to read has anyone else read his book on the Trinity? Was it accessable?



I've read White's book also which is pretty good. It's pretty accessable. White in the beginning of his book lays out his thesis, and he unravels the doctrine as it is in the scriptures. He also refutes some of the misconceptions of those who are in cults. His book is a little more apologetic in it's approach, but the book is meant for Christians. 

Letham is also very Reformed. He not only lays out the doctrine, but how it's been taught and practiced through out the Church. He goes into the differences between the east and the west on the doctrine of the Trinity. He goes into the historical practice of it worship also. He had some very interesting things to say about the West in regards to their doctrine of the Trinity. 

I would recommend both...


----------



## BlackCalvinist

ReformedDave said:


> As a former oneness pentecostal I wish there were more material and in greater depth specifically dealing with the Trinity from that viewpoint.



Bruce Ware's book is excellent for beginners. It and Dr. White's book together are a good start.

Morey's book is good as an all-time reference.

Finally, dealing with the UPC and other oneness groups, you'll want to check out Ed Dalcour's book on the subject. yOu can find it at http://www.christiandefense.org .


----------



## etexas

BlackCalvinist said:


> Bruce Ware's book is excellent for beginners. It and Dr. White's book together are a good start.
> 
> Morey's book is good as an all-time reference.
> 
> Finally, dealing with the UPC and other oneness groups, you'll want to check out Ed Dalcour's book on the subject. yOu can find it at http://www.christiandefense.org .


Ware and White might make a good combo. Thank you.


----------

